# Repair 2006 Mazda 3 OEM head unit



## Niaouli (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am in the process of trying to repair the OEM radio of our Mazda Axela 2006 (Axela is the Japanese name of the 3).
I have been quoted 450NZD (around 270USD) to repair the 3 issues so I want to fix the ones I can.

So the radio only gives sound on the passenger speaker out of the 4 speakersin the car (non BOSE)
Also the CD player load and eject but doesn't read CD.
Another thing is because it is Japan import the radio station band is set for Japan and would like to convert it to Europe if possible.

-for the speakers having no sound I am convince that the amp of the HU is the problem as I checked 2 non working speakers and one of them didn't any voltage at the terminal and the other I checked the driver continuity/impedance and it was fine.
I don't know much about electronics but I think that the amplification is done via transistors.
I checked the board and I found 3 transistors

Picture of the radio



















Here is a view of the board









The 3 transistors are:
-2 x KA1046Y712
-1 x KC2026Y710

Replacing the transistors is something I can tackle but is it likely to be the problem?
Where can I find replacement parts? What equivalent transistors can I use if I cant find the same part?

-2nd issue is the CD player. I think that the lens is faulty but cant find a replacement part. Can anyone help on where to find a spare part?









-Last is the tuner and I found some interesting information here: A guide to hacking Japanese car radios
First I did locate the resistor to set to the right area









That was easy to identify the hardest part will be to desolder and solder the jumper as it is quite small.

Next is the tuner that needs to be tune for the right band and I believe this is done on the tuner board via 2 potentiometers I think on the board itself.
Probably one potentiometer for FM and other one for AM









I don't know how to adjust these 2 so if someone can help that will be great!

The tuner is the least important as I can get around by using a band expander to get the correct station although it won't display the right frequency on the radio.
If I could fix the amp and the CD that would be awesome so any help is welcolme.

Thanks guys.


----------

